# Chance to voice your opinion



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey everyone,

As some of you may know, I am the owner of both and American Bully and an American Pit Bull Terrier. I have been on this site for a few months now and have learned a lot since being here. I have seen posts from some people who I truly believe are full of it but I have also seen people willing to debate with proper facts. I am also a member of American Bully World and when speaking with one of the hosts today, he asked me if I had a topic for today and I mentioned APBT vs. American Bully. He said he loves the idea and would love to have people from the APBT community call into the show today and discuss what they feel is the difference. If interested, feel free to respond to me with your contact information and I will pass it forward. I think this would be great. The show starts at 7pm EST. Hoping to get responses.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Inf602 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> As some of you may know, I am the owner of both and American Bully and an American Pit Bull Terrier. I have been on this site for a few months now and have learned a lot since being here. I have seen posts from some people who I truly believe are full of it but I have also seen people willing to debate with proper facts. I am also a member of American Bully World and when speaking with one of the hosts today, he asked me if I had a topic for today and I mentioned APBT vs. American Bully. He said he loves the idea and would love to have people from the APBT community call into the show today and discuss what they feel is the difference. If interested, feel free to respond to me with your contact information and I will pass it forward. I think this would be great. The show starts at 7pm EST. Hoping to get responses.


Why have you posted this on 3 diff threads I hope you are not trying to spam on the forums.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

No, not at all. I just wanted to post it on the most recent threads with activity on it. You wont see the same post again. So you interested in the invitation?


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Ask him, "What are your thoughts on MOST breeders still referring to the Am Bully as APBT's when they sell them?" and follow it with, "Don't you think it's best for both owners groups that they start distinguishing the breeds as seperate, that way we can quit fighting amongst ourselves and concentrate on BSL's."


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

here is my opinion....they are dogs...they are going to love you the same no matter make, breed, color or sex....at the end of the day your gonna come home with YOUR dog pile up on the couch and YOUR dog is going to lay there and think "I a?m so lucky to have a master that loves me for who I am....after all....you do ....right??


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with you on both of these topics. You have an open invitation to call the show and voice your opinion. Interested?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> here is my opinion....they are dogs...they are going to love you the same no matter make, breed, color or sex....at the end of the day your gonna come home with YOUR dog pile up on the couch and YOUR dog is going to lay there and think "I a?m so lucky to have a master that loves me for who I am....after all....you do ....right??


Damn good post!!! Points comin' your way


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Inf602 said:


> Hey everyone,
> The show starts at 7pm EST.


Is it 7:00pm or 10:00pm?


----------



## Jamie Baltimore (Aug 18, 2009)

The show is at 10pm Eastern (7pm PST)


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Jamie for the info, I was confused there for a min


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

UGH! I'm planning on leaving town tonight, just for the night. I'm gonna try my damndest to push back the drive, but it looks like I'm gonna miss this one.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I've got to work early tomorrow so I doubt I'll be able to log in, but I think this is just plain awsome. Thanks for getting the word out there. 

Is this local radio or what? A subject like this may get kind of heated...


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

it's not intended to be heated at all. It's an open minded discussion as to the difference between the 2 breeds. It's a chance for you to voice your opinion. The only thing we expect is that it is done in a proper manner. The bully community has not intention to bash the APBT community and we don't expect the bashing our way. It's meant to be informative on both ends. Here is the link again to the show. If you cant catch it today it will air again tomorrow. It just wont be live


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll be there and listen in unless I need to reply to something said


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

So I stayed home and I'm listening right now... I'm happy about what I'm hearing about OFA... I think this woman is right!


Edit: Nevermind, she's being wishy washy


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought I was on the wrong radio show...all I heard was someone pushing their studs...


OH WAIT! FINALLY!!! We're talking here!

Marty!!! You were on there?! Dammit! I missed it! Rawr!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well Marty... that was short lived.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn, got stage fright


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Damn, got stage fright


i giggled. freal. 
"aptb, atpb, awh shit, apbt".


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

idk if i listened to it or not... I think it's just a recording.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> idk if i listened to it or not... I think it's just a recording.


Thats what I thought at first...but its not. Lol.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hahahaha!!! It's so funny hearing my name keep coming up!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

and i love it there. lol.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

reddoggy said:


> Damn, got stage fright


You did great man, I'm proud of you


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> idk if i listened to it or not... I think it's just a recording.


No it was live


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Marty! We got some nice shout outs in there too!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You a celebrity now man LOL 

Glad you tuned in tonight 

So you still love me?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

GIVE ME A LINK!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

For sure man! Can't beliee you ran outta minutes though


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

redog said:


> GIVE ME A LINK!


its overrrr. be there next time or else dave!

American Bully World


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I got my question answered though through chat as I re guested (sp) 

Redog here you go...

American Bully World

Should be the first link in the player 

I'm sure its still on the site


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

For sure! I'm all excited. I think this is exactly what the community needs.... and it was alot of fun


----------



## ReignPBK (May 28, 2008)

It will be 30mins-1hour before you will be able to listen to the replay of tonight's show (It is currently playing last Thursdays show). Thank you to everyone who tuned in and participated.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

We didn't get out of line did we?


----------



## ReignPBK (May 28, 2008)

Nope, you guys was great. Hope to hear more of you on the show voicing your thoughts and opinions. ;-)


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OH I'm going to be a big part of the show from now on


----------



## ReignPBK (May 28, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that. I'll be looking for you every Tuesday night now. LOL 
I'm not normally in chat cause I'm behind the scenes promoting the show, but that don't mean I can't take a peak and look for ya. ;-)


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im excited about this site...I like it...and I love the show.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe next time I wont be so nervous and will actually be a contributing caller LMFAO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

crap i did listen to a recording. I just read that I had to refresh the site at the time of the show GRRRR when will the recording be aired?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> Im excited about this site...I like it...and I love the show.


Me too! They touched all kindsa stuff and I'm happy they did with that hip hop flair so that these guys that are into that stuff will pay more attention to the teachings


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> crap i did listen to a recording. I just read that I had to refresh the site at the time of the show GRRRR when will the recording be aired?


It's up now


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, now that I listened to it, it (I) wasn't that bad. Wish I coulda said APBT clearly but I'm happy with the point I got across. The same point I'm trying to make on this site.... APBT, just kick back. NONE of us were alive when the AmStaff came to be, it was a bit different, but the directive just the same. You guys, including myself, will see the day that the bullies papers no longer say APBT... so just be patient. Now, also realize that the Amstaff is often recognized as a pit bull, I think the AmStaff Fancier is more offended that the APBT fancier about it, so just chill. Bully is not better than APBT and APBT is not better than AM Staff, and AmStaff is not better than APBT. Unless your dog is in the box you have no right to say your dog is superior than mine and can out perform mine. In the words of Forest Gump, "That's all I have to say about that.".


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well everyone, I am glad that you guys came in to listen in on the show. I hope guys enjoyed what you heard. The Bully community is not out to take over the APBT because we understand who the APBT is and the prestigious history it has behind it. Our main goal is to bring the 2 communities together to fight for each other and not against each other. I am truly glad though that people like Marty, Reddoggy and Maile came on. I know it can seem a bit fast paced in the chat room but everyone appeared to be enjoying themselves. Hope to see you all participate more in the future. As you can see, you will see more of the bully community come in here and support us as well. I am a fan of both the APBT and the American Bully. I wouldnt trade them for anything in this world.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I'm in the process of getting more APBT people involved in this, post from last night...

*Chance to voice your opinion*

*Tonight's topic APBT VS Bully*

Go here... American Bully World

Scroll down till you see NEWS / ANNOUNCEMENTS and enjoy the show 

*If you go there Please be polite!!! do not tarnish the APBT breed or my reputation as I am a member there also *

The show is at 10pm Eastern (7pm PST)

Member's please do not let me down 

You can join the chat there and ask your questions or you can call in @ 646-727-3340

And a post made just for this cause...

It is time to STop the Hate.... - Pit Bull Forums


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

redog said:


> GIVE ME A LINK!


I asked the question last night "why are bully people still using the name APBT"

To hear the answer go to radio » American Bully World click on the first link in the player 

I'm re listening to it now, you do not have to be a member of the site to listen to this just so you know


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

So Marty, you understand what I said about all of our dogs being labeled APBT when some are not? I myself know the difference between the 2 and I try and educate as many people as I can about the 2 breeds. Some will listen and some dont care to listen. The greater problem is that those who have labeled all of our dogs "Pits" will stop at nothing to ban all our our breeds. I for one am not going to let that happen one bit and I know that someone as yourself will not let that happen. Our job now is to come together as owners and breeders and fight the legislation against our dogs. There will be a show on tonight but I am not entirely sure that it will be the one hosted by Bully The Kid and Ms. Chavez. I will be in the chat room later today. Hope to see you and many others in there tonight.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Way to represent the 602! Yeah, for anyone that didn't hear the show, there were a number of kick ass topics touched. It was fantastic, Penn-Hip, OFA, breeders, name play, ABKC, The big 'PR'... Etc. We had alot of fun, it was wildly entertaining and I have to strongly recommend tuning in. Even those of you who don't have bullies, check it out anyway, I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Inf602 said:


> So Marty, you understand what I said about all of our dogs being labeled APBT when some are not? I myself know the difference between the 2 and I try and educate as many people as I can about the 2 breeds. Some will listen and some dont care to listen. The greater problem is that those who have labeled all of our dogs "Pits" will stop at nothing to ban all our our breeds. I for one am not going to let that happen one bit and I know that someone as yourself will not let that happen. Our job now is to come together as owners and breeders and fight the legislation against our dogs. There will be a show on tonight but I am not entirely sure that it will be the one hosted by Bully The Kid and Ms. Chavez. I will be in the chat room later today. Hope to see you and many others in there tonight.


Yes I fully agree we all need to work together for the bigger cause, as I said I'm/were trying to bring the game-bred owners and bully owners together on my site with this thread...

It is time to STop the Hate.... - Pit Bull Forums

I will be there tonight for the V.I.B.E. part of it, never participated it this one 

The only thing that most Game-bred owner are against is calling the bully's APBTs as far as I can see


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

And I definitely understand that. I never call my female an APBT, she is an Am Bully all the way. Like I said, it's our job to teach them but I believe that if both the APBT and Am Bully owners get together to spread the message, it will be received easier. As for tonights show, I will also be listening in. I've never participated in this show and I am not too sure that they ask for live calls. we shall see what happens huh? LOL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll be tuning in as well as some of my members I hope


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Ugh, I'm sitting here waiting for the show... Think it's on later or they're have tech issues


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Inf602 said:


> And I definitely understand that. I never call my female an APBT, she is an Am Bully all the way. Like I said, it's our job to teach them but I believe that if both the APBT and Am Bully owners get together to spread the message, it will be received easier. As for tonights show, I will also be listening in. I've never participated in this show and I am not too sure that they ask for live calls. we shall see what happens huh? LOL


So what happened to the show tonight?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey! Bully Th Kid is on right now checking this out! What happened tonight man?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

There was a show tonight?! GAH! Why doesnt anyone tell me this stuff!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

shoot, I think the Vibe is next week Thursday, it's supposed to be the second and fourth Thurs of the month.......


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

WTF is the Vibe? *IDK whats going on*
LOL. I just wanna hear you abpt, atpb, aijsdhcfkjashdeciue awh sh** again.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

LMAO, yeah, I get a bit of a stutter when I get excited. The vibe is a bi-monthly show they have and then there's Back to the Bullies on Tuesdays


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

How the eff do you know this already?
Lordy. Im so left out of everything! I try and keep up and...FAIL!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

First off I have to thank all of you who participated in our LIVE show Tuesday night! My intention has always been to bring all Bully Breeds together we may not all agree all of the time, but conversation can bring education!

Tonights show was cancelled and I apologize for that not being posted. Here is a schedule and run down of each show for those who are interested, especially since every show is very different.

Back to the Bullies
EVERY TUESDAY 10pm EST

This show is all about breed awareness, in regards to the latest news effecting Bully Breeds. We discuss shows, health, structure, BSL, MSN pretty much any hot topic on any message board revolving around Bully Breeds. We love feedback and will discuss anything our fans deem as worthy as long as it's not IHOP VS Waffle House as we all know it's the Hop lol.

Show hosted by Bully The Kid and Ms Chavez

V.I.B.E (Voice in Bully Entertainment)

Every other Thursday

Hosts Bully The Kid and C. Devils

VIBE is about bringing on entertainers who are involved in the breed. Music Artists, MMA Fighters, Models, Actors etc. We talk about music play songs written or performed by Bully owners and pretty much talk about anything pertaining to the lifestyle surrounding the breed.

10pm (60)minute show

Real Talk Radio
Every other Thursday

Hosted by Kenchilla and PT

RTR is a West Coast based program that interviews some of the top kennels on the West Coast and shows love to the Bully Community with a West Coast flair. Although new the show is improving every week and we hope that it continues to grow,

10pm (60)minutes

Thanks again for tuning in and I can't wait to see you guys Tuesday!!!

No question is off limits and we try to answer to the best of our ability. If there is something you would like to discuss feel free to call in or contact our producer Jaime at [email protected] let us know what you want to discuss and trust me we will get it on!!!

Bully The Kid

Putting the UNITY in the CommUNITY!!!

Cheesy but true lol!!!

Sorry for typos I typed this on my Iphone talk about a pain!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks BTK!!!
That breaks it down for me.
See ya Tuesday...kinda.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I like the way this man thinks! It musta taken a whole minute for me to fall in love with the show. The first topic is something that bully fanciers don't like to touch but BTK and Ms. Chavez handled their business. Both of them had some impressive statements and answers and again, I strongly urge members of this board to give a listen. Matter of fact, they have the replay on there, it plays a song and then goes right into the show.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

BullyTheKid said:


> First off I have to thank all of you who participated in our LIVE show Tuesday night! My intention has always been to bring all Bully Breeds together we may not all agree all of the time, but conversation can bring education!
> 
> Tonights show was cancelled and I apologize for that not being posted. Here is a schedule and run down of each show for those who are interested, especially since every show is very different.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for joining our site,


----------



## ReignPBK (May 28, 2008)

My favorite show by far is the Tuesday night shows.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I see BTK made it on the board and I agree with all his statements regarding unity within both of our communities. I myself have no division between the 2 breeds as I am an owner of both but if we as true passionate lovers of our breeds could unite accordingly, we can get so much further than attempting to fight alone. Much respect to all those who have open minds and see that there is a way bigger picture out there that requires all of our attention and passion. And yes, Tuesday nights, Back to the Bullies is the best show of them all!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OH I got the email from the owner of the site and I'll be there tonight


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I too will be listening in tonight, I will just be a bit late as my job requires me to stay a bit late today but I will be on for sure. Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------

